# c02 start up



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there guys/gals .i just purchased a milwaukee pressure regulator /bottle i want to try to inject c02 into my new 55 gal planted tank. do i need a ph monitor , do i need a c02 reactor . i also need the hardware for the set up any recomendations as to what will work best and safest for my fish
any help would be greatly appreciated , getting the tank filled this week . 5lb co2 tank aluminum .

55 gal tank. t5ho glo light dual lamp/nova extreme dual lamp / 2 aquaclear 70s/eco complete came with the tank.


thanks again 
tom


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> hi there guys/gals .i just purchased a milwaukee pressure regulator /bottle i want to try to inject c02 into my new 55 gal planted tank. do i need a ph monitor , do i need a c02 reactor . i also need the hardware for the set up any recomendations as to what will work best and safest for my fish
> any help would be greatly appreciated , getting the tank filled this week . 5lb co2 tank aluminum .
> 
> 55 gal tank. t5ho glo light dual lamp/nova extreme dual lamp / 2 aquaclear 70s/eco complete came with the tank.


Welcome to high tech!

You will need two more things: 1) a reactor or diffuser. Ebay style works fine.

and Most importantly 2) a Drop Checker.

The reactor or diffuser will put the CO2 in the water, and the drop cheker is used to determine whether you have proper CO2 concentration. Both can be had on EBAY - here are links to two of which I have used with great results.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rhinox-5000-Glass-CO2-diffuser-Pollen-Aquarium-Beetle-/250305228880?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a475ab050

http://cgi.ebay.ca/CO2-Drop-Checker-PH-solution-/260703369230?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb321b80e

You will need to make your own standard 4 dKH solution for the drop checker. The instructions say to use tank water, but these are wrong. You will need to make a standard 4 dKH solution using distilled water and baking soda, then add pH indicator to it. Also, if you get an Ebay drop checker - ditch their ph indicator, it's crap. Grab an aquarium pharm pH test kit in the 6-7 range, and use that (it is the same chemical - Bromothymol blue - but much less diuted!) If you want more information on why drop checkers are important, and how it works:

http://www.njagc.net/articles/co2dropchecker.htm

PS, if you were planning on using the ph/kh relationship to calculate CO2 concentration; don't. This is an outdated and completely innacurate way to determine whether you have the proper (30ppm) concentration of CO2 in your aquarium.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

i willdo more reading , thanks , i have never used ebay is there any places around toronto that sell that stuff , is it necc for me to get the ph controler i was told i needed . the guy at big als told me i will also need some sort of tube thing with some bio balls in it .


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> i willdo more reading , thanks , i have never used ebay is there any places around toronto that sell that stuff , is it necc for me to get the ph controler i was told i needed . the guy at big als told me i will also need some sort of tube thing with some bio balls in it .


No need for ph controller anymore. Timers (turn on CO2 1/2 hr before lights on and at lights off) and drop checker works MUCH better. Seriously, my first setup I used a ph controller and it hasn't been used in over a year. Ph controllers lead to fluctuating levels of CO2 and algae issues (specifically black beard algae ie BBA).

I may have an extra ebay drop checker around the house somewhere, I'll have a look when I get home. You can get these things in the GTA, for like... 2-3x the price.

Your tank is small enough that you may not need an inline reactor (bio ball thing), which is what you are describing. If you wish to use one with your canister, all the better CO2 dissolution - but its the expensive option.

Again, pH controller is NOT nessesary - that is part of the 'old method' of injecting CO2. However, if you insist, I do have one that I can sell you! It was only used about 6 months. Milwaukee brand - but you dont need it at all. And I mean that - it will be a waste of money for you.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*co2*

much appreciated , if u could see if u can find one for me if not i can go to aqua inspiration to see if they have them , i think i saw them there when i was there , but there are so many styles i just want one that works and is the right set up for my tank , and no i dont want to spend anymore money lol so i appreciate the honestly about the ph controler . and bio ball reactor . thanks again

tom


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like I sold the one I was thinking of - sorry. I'm sure you can find one locally, or, as I said, try ebay.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

no worries thanks for looking


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

tom g said:


> no worries thanks for looking


You're welcome. If you need any more help with your new hi-tec setup, let me know.


----------

